# Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod



## Limnos (5. Juli 2011)

Heute sah ich eine Wespe, die im Wasser lag. Ich wollte sie schon retten, da sah ich, dass sie von unten von einem __ Rückenschwimmer gepackt worden war. Er hatte schon seinen Stechrüssel in den Thorax der Wespe gebohrt. Ob der Rückenschwimmer nicht in Reichweite des Giftstachels war, oder ob die Wespe schon gelähmt war, war nicht zu sehen. Dann zog der Rückenschwimmer sie ganz unter Wasser, wo sie sich zusätzlich noch in Fadenalgen verhedderte.


----------



## Ryu (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hammer das du das auf bild Festhalten kontesttoll


----------



## bekamax (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Danke für´s Zeigen und Erzählen!  

LG
Karin


----------



## jenso (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hi,
sehr schöne Fotos, da können wir nicht mithalten. Das Spektakel können wir hier allerdings öfters erleben. In unserm Mini leben viele __ Rückenschwimmer und die nächsten Wespennester sind nicht weit. Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass der Rückenschwimmer verliert. Wenn die Wespe Glück hat kann sie entkommen. Es schien mir sogar so, dass die Rückenschwimmer an der Wasserlinie 'trinkende' __ Wespen  angreifen, um sie ins Wasser zu bekommen. Kein Scherz. Oft ist es dann sogar so, dass sich mehrere Rückenschwimmer an dem Mahl beteiligen. 
Schlecht für Wespen, gut für Rückenschwimmer. Aber die Wespen sind hier weit vom Aussterben entfernt.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## witch127 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Klasse Bilder! 
Letztens saß ich draußen und sah auf dem Gartentisch eine grüne Raupe mittlerer Größe.... Wollte sie schon gerade ins Grün verfrachten, da stieß plötzlich von oben eine Wespe herunter, biss die Raupe in der Mitte fast durch und alle Innereien quollen raus. Ich dachte, ich seh nicht gut!!! Da die Raupe sowieso schon tot war (nicht gleich, aber kurz darauf) hielt ich mich zurück. Die Wespe fraß tatsächlich die gesamte Raupe auf! Hinterher hatte sie richtige Flugprobleme... kam nur taumeld vom Fleck. 
Leider habe ich keine Fotos, aber die Natur regelt Vieles von allein...


----------



## grisu112 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Danke für die Bilder und den Bericht! 
Wußte gar nicht das es __ Rückenschwimmer gibt...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## grille (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Guten Morgen!
Tolle Bilder vom __ Rückenschwimmer.Konnte gestern auch einen Rückenschwimmer mit Beute beobachten,allerdings ist mir nicht klar,was er da festhält.Habt ihr eine Ahnung?
LG


----------



## Limnos (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hi

Es scheinen beide __ Rückenschwimmer zu sein, wenn auch wahrscheinlich verschiedene Arten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nebutep (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Bei mir hat neulich eine 1,20 große Rigelnatter einen Frosch gepackt und langsam vertilgt.
Leider hatte ich keine Knipse dabei.
Jetzt habe ich die immer dabei und habe auch festgestellt, daß die gute Schlange sich immer zur gleichen Zeit ein Sonnenbad vor meinem Teich gönnt.
Werde demnächst mal ein passendes Foto nachreichen.


----------



## jenso (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Das sind beides __ Rückenschwimmer. Von dem unteren sieht man den Bauch, da er auf dem Rücken schwimmt. Von dem oberen sieht man den Rücken mit Flügeln und Luftpolster zum Atmen, das schimmert dann weiß . Ob es sich da jetzt ums Fressen oder Paaren handelt? Keine Ahnung.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## grille (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Jens und Wolfgang danke für eure Meinungen.
Ich glaube es handelt sich eher um Paarung und nicht um Vertilgen(was ich anfangs dachte),
Sie verharrten in dieser Stellung viele Stunden,der obere wurde immer wieder herumgedreht.Würden sich denn zwei verschieden Arten paaren?
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hallo Grille,
wenigstens in diesem Falle ging es nicht um Mord und Totschlag

Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, was für Räuber wir in unseren Teichen beherbergen. Meine zahlreichen __ Rückenschwimmer greifen immer wieder die __ Wasserläufer an. Räuber gegen Räuber:evil

Allerdings gewinnen die Wasserläufer fast immer, da sie in der Lage sind, einen 10cm-Hops im Notfall zu machen...und die Rückenschwimmer gucken in die Röhre
petra


----------



## grille (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hallo!

Nein,zum Glück nicht,ist wohl eim feiner Unterschied zwischen Mord und Paarung,hi!
Aber ich ging eben davon aus,dass ein Tier das andere Tier frißt.Ich hoffe Wolfgang verzeiht es mir,dass ich dadurch das Thema ganz "entweiht" habe.
Bei mir verhalten sich auch __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer beide sehr räuberisch.Die Wasserläufer haben sich unlängst um eine ertrunkene Fliege gerauft.
LG grille


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hi Grille

Da ist doch nichts zu verzeihen! Es sind durchaus erwünschte und zum Thema gehörige Ergänzungen. Aber ich habe meine Zweifel an der Paarungstheorie. Zum einen ist der Stechrüssel genau am Thorax des oberen Tieres, so wie auch bei "meiner Wespe" Zwar haben da männliche __ Libellen auch ihr Fortpflanzunorgan, aber die Weibchen holen sich den Samen mit ihren Hinterende ab. Bei den Rückenschwimmern sind aber beider Hinterenden unbeteiligt an der Aktion. Und die lange Zeit spricht auch nicht gegen eine Mahlzeit. Wenn der Inhalt de Beute erst verflüssigt werden muss, ehe man ihn einschlürfen kann, dauert das eben!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## grille (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Guten Morgen,
danke für deine Ausführung.Was eher auf Beutefang schließen ließ,war die Tatsache,dass das obere Tier(die vermeintliche Beute) immer wieder herumgedreht wurde.Das wäre bei einer Paarung denke ich schwer vorstellbar.
LG grille


----------



## grille (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hallo zusammen!

Gestern konnte ich beobachten ,wie ein __ Rückenschwimmer eine Libellenlarve gekillt hat.Sind schon richtige Räuber.Überhaupt habe ich das Gefühl,dass __ Wasserläufer und andere Tiere immer weniger werden und Rückenschwimmer immer mehr.Sie sind in der Zwischenzeit ganz schön groß geworden.Ich weiß nicht,ob man das noch als natürliches Gleichgewicht bezeichnen kann.
LG grille


----------



## Limnos (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod*

Hi Grille

Es ist auf jeden Fall ein natürliches Gleichgewicht da, auch wenn es sich gegenüber den Ausgangsbedingungen verschoben hat. __ Wasserläufer können Gewässer genauso verlassen, wie sie gekommen sind, falls ihnen das zu gefährlich wird. Und die __ Rückenschwimmer werden sich auch ein neues Gewässer suchen, falls ihnen die Nahrung ausgeht. Lediglich die Libellenlaven müssen ausharren, bis sie zur Libelle geworden sind. 
Es geht nicht darum, ob uns ein bestimmter Zustand am Teich gefällt, so dass wir ihn unbedingt halten wollen. Es gibt - bestenfalls mit Technik oder menschlichem Eingriff erzwungen - ein eingermaßen stabiles Gleichgewicht. Ansonsten unterliegt der Teich wie auch der See einem Wandel, den man Sukzession oder Verlandung nennt. Mit dieser von Pflanzen initiierten Veränderung ändert sich auch alles andere.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

